# How do you avoid ice cream crystallization?



## Cutyangel (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi

What ingredient should be used in order to avoid ice cream crystallization?

thanks


----------



## Arky (Aug 11, 2009)

The ice cream making process is going to give you ice crystals, but the trick is to end up with the tiniest crystals possible, and that comes from stirring your mix until it is almost solid while still in the mixer.

The mistake that most people make when making ice cream (including members of my own family) is stopping too soon. When you would think it's done, you most likely still have another 10 minutes or so of mixing left to do. This is what keeps the larger ice crystals from forming.

Make your electric mixer motor "groan" as the ice cream thickens. If it's a good quality mixer, it's designed to meet a lot of resistance without hurting the motor.

Have fun!


----------



## Cutyangel (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Arky

thanks for your advice.  the problem i find is that the ice cream never arrives to a really Solid point when it's churning.  Then i would check the ice cream churner, and i would notice that its ice would already started to melt.  would that be a prob with my machine?  or is it that home made ice cream can never be in such a solid state (at the time of churning)?  in fact, next time ill try to put the machine in iced water as well so to keep it cooler.

also, what would be the duration you recommend until mixing should be stopped? one of my recipes says 40 mins, but isn't that too much?

thanks


----------



## Arky (Aug 11, 2009)

40-45 minutes is about right.

Not having enough fat (cream or egg) could prevent thickening (freezing).

I would not recommend putting the machine in water, even cold water, unless your machine is designed for that. Water and electricity don't mix! If you have the room, put it in your refrigerator while it's mixing.


----------



## apple*tart (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've read that the amount of sugar plays a part in crystallization as well.  

Check your ice cream maker's instructions.  You may need to replenish the ice at some point to achieve more solid ice cream.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 11, 2009)

apple*tart said:


> I'm pretty sure I've read that the amount of sugar plays a part in crystallization as well.
> 
> Check your ice cream maker's instructions.  You may need to replenish the ice at some point to achieve more solid ice cream.



Every time I make ice cream with my electric churn, it needs a refill on ice about halfway in to get a good solid product.

Which reminds me - need to send the kiddo out to pick blackberries tomorrow and have some fresh blackberry ice cream!


----------



## Arky (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> ...Which reminds me - need to send the kiddo out to pick blackberries tomorrow and have some fresh blackberry ice cream!



Oooo.... Are you taking orders?


----------



## Arky (Aug 11, 2009)

BTW, Cutyangel, I wasn't talking about ice cream churns, but counter-top ice cream makers, like mine is about half the size of a coffee maker and uses a pre-frozen 1 qt. canister. No Ice, No salt, No mess.


----------



## Cutyangel (Aug 12, 2009)

i dont' think i have the possibility of adding ice to my ice cream machine, since it has water within itself....and it's not something that can be opened!


----------



## apple*tart (Aug 12, 2009)

Cuteyangel, what ice are you referring to in your previous post then? It sounded like you have one of the old-style ice cream churns to which you add salt and ice.


----------



## ErikC (Aug 12, 2009)

I have heard of two other factors that come into play. The first is how cold the mix is before you start freezing it, and that the closer to freezing it is the more consistent the freezing process is. Which leads to the second factor, which is how quickly it freezes. I think that the longer it takes to freeze, the larger the crystals can get.
The best way I ever saw to freeze ice cream was using dry ice. After the mix is fully chilled, just dump crushed or chipped dry ice, and keep stirring by hand until the ice cream is ready. I saw this on TV and it took about 5 minutes for about a half a gallon.
But I have yet to try this, so I don't know if this really works.


----------



## buckytom (May 5, 2013)

chilly lurker surfing, as summer is rapidly approaching.

afaik, i scream is all about fat content in the dairy, consistent churning, and very cold temps.

the more of each will provide the best, hardest, but creamiest (as it melts in your mouth) results.

someone, tell me i'm wrong, or more about it


----------



## GA Home Cook (May 5, 2013)

BT - you are exact.  the company I work for makes IC.  The higher the fat content (more cream less milk) the less water you have.  You only get ice from water.  Ala - ice milk.  The second thing for creaminess is air.  We add air during the freezing process.  If take a carton of IC and let it melt - notice how little you now have.  If you could figure out how to pump air into a home style churn you could make millions.  You are correct also on the temps.  The faster you can freeze the smaller the ice crystals.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2013)

Jumping on an old thread but a recurring topic.  I saw an episode of ATK where they made vanilla IC.  Lots of cream and eggs.  Also some of the sugar is corn syrup.  There is a multi-step process for heating, cooling, churning and chilling to ensure creamy/no ice crystal results.

I haven't tried it yet but I will some day soon.


----------



## Alix (May 5, 2013)

Ice cream doesn't last long enough to get ice crystals in our house.


----------



## Oldvine (May 5, 2013)

* 	 How do you avoid ice cream crystallization?
Eat it before it crystallizes. 
*


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2013)

Crystallization is not a function of how old the ice cream gets.  It has to do with how fast it's frozen.  The faster it freezes the smaller the crystals.  Slower freezing creates larger crystals.


----------



## buckytom (May 5, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Crystallization is not a function of how old the ice cream gets.  It has to do with how fast it's frozen.  The faster it freezes the smaller the crystals.  Slower freezing creates larger crystals.



oldvine and alix were just bein funny, but yeah, tje question was about preventing crystallization in the making of i scream.

fat content, temp, and churning action create the desired lesser and smaller ice crystals, to summize.


----------

